# how to record music choice channels



## lee120 (Dec 2, 2002)

here is how to record music choice channels set a wishlist for the music choice channel you want then set it to autorecord.

or if you are on a music choice channel and there is a song you want to 
hear one more time go to the guide and use the 8sec back butten.

note: for a directv tivo


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm moving to PVR forum. You'll probably get a better resonse there.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

lee120 said:


> here is how to record music choice channels set a wishlist for the music choice channel you want then set it to autorecord.
> 
> or if you are on a music choice channel and there is a song you want to
> hear one more time go to the guide and use the 8sec back butten.
> ...


That's pretty sweet!! The 8sec skip sure does work in the guide mode, so it really is buffering on the hard drive just like any other show.

Plus, I just experimented with the wishlist feature. You have to do it a very specific way. I did a Title Wishlist search and typed in "Todays Country" for example. Then, I set it to "Auto-Record" wishlist items. However, it then wants to record every 2 hour window indefinitely. Therefore, I set it to keep at most 2 episodes. I'll keep playing with it, because I'm wondering if there is slightly a different way to avoid having it set to tape every 2 hour window.


----------

